# Cracked Shell



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Peter,
Can you give me a bit of advice please. I had a failed IVF recently, got my -ve 20/6/03, and went back to see the clinic yesterday. We only got 4 eggs , only 1 of which fertilised. They said yesterday that one of the eggs that failed had a cracked shell and two were immature. Would it be possible to guess why one was cracked? I had a lot of fluid in my tube which they left to drain at ec, could this have had anything to do with it? They said if we went again they would drain the tube before ec. I've read on the boards that some girls have been abandoned due to fluid in tubes and have carried on at a later date when its been drained. Whats your opinion on this?
Thanks for any reply, its very appreciated.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

babyroosta said:


> Hi Peter,
> Can you give me a bit of advice please. I had a failed IVF recently, got my -ve 20/6/03, and went back to see the clinic yesterday. We only got 4 eggs , only 1 of which fertilised. They said yesterday that one of the eggs that failed had a cracked shell and two were immature. Would it be possible to guess why one was cracked?
> 
> Damage to eggs can result from too high a suction pressure at EC or from over manipulation in the lab. I have to say that a 'cracked shell' (we call it the zona pellucida) is very rare and you are either very unlucky or there was a problem either during collection or in the lab. Overall this is very disappointing. Only 4 eggs and 2 immature is not a good response and it sounds as though it could have been managed better. I would go back to clinic and ask for furhter information and if they were at fault ask for a free go. If you get no joy then change clinics (Walsgrave is very good in your area).
> ...


----------

